# Neue Musikanlage - aber welche?



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,
da ich in den Sommerferien in unseren Keller ziehe (ich werde Kellerkind XD), möchte ich auch eine gute Musikanlage haben.
Der Raum ist relativ groß und ich möchte schon nen geilen Sound haben 

Budget würde so bis 350 € gehen.

Kann eine GROSSE Stereoanlage sein oder einfach Boxen, dazu Vorverstärker usw., ich hab ja Platz

Freu mich schon auf euer Feedback 

sechzger


----------



## Sash (28. Juli 2009)

naja bei 350€ wirds mehr richtung gebrauchtes gehen, wenn du was richtiges haben willst. normal würd ich dir einen ordentlichen stereo verstärker von denon oder yamaha empfehlen, dazu gute boxen von klipsch, canton, heco oder so.. dann bist du aber einen tausender los. bei 350€ ist mehr in richtung komplettanlage oder halt gebraucht.


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

ich würde mir die Boxen evtl. selber zusammenbauen...

über diese Stereoanlage bin ich gestolpert http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub2&aktiv=2&navi=oben_1


----------



## Sash (28. Juli 2009)

man kann deinen warenkorb nicht einsehen^^


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

ooohhh mann, das verlinken klappt nicht, sollte eig die Produktseite sein 
na ja, ich geb euch mal den namen: VC MX-KC68 MINI-ANLAGE, Art.-Nr.: 344860 - 62; so heißt se bei conrad


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (28. Juli 2009)

Naja was hählst du davon dir einen Verstärker möglicherweise auch Gebraucht + 5Bxen + 1 Subwoofer und einen DVD Player zu kaufen??Die Boxen müssen ja nicht gerade Kanton oder Bose sein!
MFG


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

hätte nichts einzuwenden, aber wo ist dann halt die Frage, in ebay wird der versand wahrscheinlich nicht zu billig sein, oder?

edit: wie wäre diese box x2 bei conrad Artikel-Nr.: 302594 - 62    *+ *    Verstärker Artikel-Nr.: 341933 - 62, auch conrad *+* dvd-player


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> hätte nichts einzuwenden, aber wo ist dann halt die Frage, in ebay wird der versand wahrscheinlich nicht zu billig sein, oder?
> 
> edit: wie wäre diese box x2 bei conrad Artikel-Nr.: 302594 - 62    *+ *    Verstärker Artikel-Nr.: 341933 - 62, auch conrad *+* dvd-player



Um Himmels Willen!!! 

Katastrophale Auswahl... bei 350€ Budget wirds zwar eng, aber besser als dieser Conrad-Schrott aus China ist diese Kombi...:

Boxen: Link
Receiver/Verstärker: Link

´Dank des hohen Wirkungsgrades der Klipsch kannst du locker ohne Probleme Partypegel realisieren und es klingt wirklich gut, achte IMMEr auf Markennamen... (Denon, Klipsch, Canton, Heco, Onkyo, Marantz...)


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

danke dir!
die boxen sehn echt gut aus und ich hab grad von meinem dad aus seinem alten Hi-Fi-Rack den Verstärker gefunden...
mal schaun was in dem so schlummert^^


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

so ich hab mal´n paar Bilder von dem teil gemacht, wisst ihr vllt dazu näheres?

edit: ist zwar ein bisschen dreckig und verstaubt, aber er funkrioniert noch , und bevor ich den benutze wird der ordentlich geputzt


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

jo, is doch wunderbar. reiz das budget einfach für ein paar hifi-boxen aus (also passive, nicht aktive), und nicht vergessen, dass du die lautsprecherkabel meterweise dazurechnen musst. muss kein kabel für 5€ den meter sein, aber auch nicht ein ganz dünnes für nur 50cent pro meter. dann hast du ne bessere anlage vom sound her als wenn du noch nen verstärker erst kaufen müßtest.

du wirst allerdings nur 2, maximal 3 geräte dort anschließen können. tuner und CD sind das gleiche, rein technisch gesehen. das sind einfach nur analoge eingänge - standard. die namen an den anschlüssen sind nur als hilfe da, damit du beim umschalten an der front oder evtl. fernbedienung weißt, welchen anschluss du grad aktiv has. und einer der beiden TAPE is auch ein eingang, der technisch genauso funktioniert. 

aber bei phono kannst du vermutlich nur nen plattenspieler anschließen, die haben/hatten ne andere verstärkung und brauchten daher nen etwas anderen eingang.


zb DVDplayer und PC und vlt. noch nen MP3 player (PC und MP3player geht zB über nen adapter 3,5mm-stecker auf 2x chinch) kannst du an den verstärker anschließen.


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

würd ja für den anfang reichen und man muss nicht gleich jeden cent rausreizen, da ich noch schüler bin bin ich finanztechnisch nicht so flüssig ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> würd ja für den anfang reichen und man muss nicht gleich jeden cent rausreizen, da ich noch schüler bin bin ich finanztechnisch nicht so flüssig ^^



Durch deinen Verstärker kannst du dein Geld (Gott sei Dank) in die Boxen investieren, denn es gilt natürlich der Grundastz: die Lautsprecher machen die Musik  Also, wie ich geschrieben habe dürften die kleinen Klipsch dir außerordentlich gut gefallen... Dynamiker, welche hohe und somit laute Pegel nicht scheuen. Ich hab ja selber Klipschprodukte, jedoch die etwas größeren: Link

EDIT: hab grade mal deinen Verstärker näher begutachtet, der hat ne satte Leistungsaufnahme von 250 Watt... Damit kann der dicke 100 W / Kanal liefern, da kannste dir deine ganze Bude um die Ohren jagen


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

nette teile 
die ganze sache muss ich noch mit meinen chefs absprechen und dann kommt vllt 2 klipsch-boxen zu mir heim ^^

edit: nette sache^^, wird sich meine ma freun ^^
*
edit:*   Frequenzgang  50 Hz - 23 kHz +/- 3 dB, ist das net ein wenig wenig? wenn ma volle tiefen haben will sollten die doch bis so 30 Hz runtergehen oder?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> nette teile
> die ganze sache muss ich noch mit meinen chefs absprechen und dann kommt vllt 2 klipsch-boxen zu mir heim ^^
> 
> edit: nette sache^^, wird sich meine ma freun ^^



Wie gesagt: meine Empfehlung hast du 

Mein Denon AVR 1909 als 7.1 Gerät hat gerade Mal ne Leistungsaufnahme von 450 Watt, soll aber angeblich bei 8 Ohm 90 Watt pro Kanal liefern, das stimmt rein rechnersich ja schon gar net... ( 90 Watt x 7 Kanäle = 630 Watt)


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

Frequenzgang 50 Hz - 23 kHz +/- 3 dB, ist das net ein wenig wenig? wenn ma volle tiefen haben will sollten die doch bis so 30 Hz runtergehen oder?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> Frequenzgang 50 Hz - 23 kHz +/- 3 dB, ist das net ein wenig wenig? wenn ma volle tiefen haben will sollten die doch bis so 30 Hz runtergehen oder?



Jap, aber bei der Größe geht das einfach nicht anders, die sind ja dafür ausgelegt nen Sub als Verstärkung zu haben. Wenn ein Stereoset Bass machen soll, sollten es schon StandLS sein, wie die hier (gehen aber über dein Budget) 
Klipsch RF 52 kirsche - Klipsch Standlautsprecher - Stück| redcoon Deutschland


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

die gehen eindeutig über mein budget dann^^
gibt es vllt auch billigere alternativen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> die gehen eindeutig über mein budget dann^^
> gibt es vllt auch billigere alternativen?



Billiger geht nur über aktiv... oder über sowas Hässliches ^^: Heimkino-Set Concept M von Lautsprecher Teufel ()


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

hmmm... wär ne überlegung wert, und boxen kann man wenn´s ist auch modden
zumindest kann man das ganze mit irgendeinem Boxenteppich oder so umwickeln


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs den mit Teufel?
Lautsprecher Teufel: Stereosystem Ultima 60
Die sind allerdings relativ neu im Programm und habe noch keine Referenzen gefunden.


----------



## Ecle (28. Juli 2009)

Bei 2 Stereoboxen muss man einfach Abstriche im Bass Bereich machen, das geht wie gesagt nicht anders. Standboxen sind dir wohl zu teuer und ein extra Subwoofer wohl auch. Von daher musst du dich damit zufrieden geben, wobei das nicht so tragisch ist. Der Sound wird wird sehr gut sein, auch wenn es nicht ganz so tief geht.


----------



## sechzger (28. Juli 2009)

jap, ich liebäugel jetzt eher mit den Teufelboxen, da ich mir lieber Geld spare (wer tut das nicht )
Von daher, die Klipsch merk ich mir mal und bis dahin wird´s wahrscheinlich Teufel richten müssen


----------



## Ecle (28. Juli 2009)

Ich könnte dir noch die Nubox 311 empfehlen:
http://nubert.de/webshop/pd1162462114.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_Schwarz%20%28Front%20Silber%29_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=1
Sehr gute PL.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Bei 2 Stereoboxen muss man einfach Abstriche im Bass Bereich machen, das geht wie gesagt nicht anders.


 jein... natürlich bringen die keinen bass, der den raum beben läßt wie man es von so "tollen" surroundanlagen kennt. 

die frage is aber, ob man das überhaupt will... wenn man mal genau hinhört bei "seiner" musik, dann is vlt. der bass mit 2.1 b(a)esser, aber dafür hat 2.1 oft bei den mitten schwächen, weil die boxen wiederum zu klein sind. gute 2.0 haben nen ausgewogenen, klaren sound und trotzdem nen starken bass, aber eben einen, der nicht den rest übertönt.

selbst ein paar 40x30cm-regelboxen haben das potential für nen bass, der stark genug is, um die nachbarn 2 häuser weiter zu ärgern.   man regelt dann halt am verstärker noch was bass dazu, wenn nötig. "früher" hatte keine sau nen extra sub, da war "man" auch mit mittelgroßen boxen mehr als zufrieden, selbst mitte der 90er im technowahn


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> jap, ich liebäugel jetzt eher mit den Teufelboxen, da ich mir lieber Geld spare (wer tut das nicht )
> Von daher, die Klipsch merk ich mir mal und bis dahin wird´s wahrscheinlich Teufel richten müssen



Von Teufel würd ich als Musikliebhaber aber die Finger lassen, da hat Teufel nie was zu lachen...
Entweder die Klipsch oder die Nubert, später kannste dir ja allemal einen guten Subwoofer holen (die Betonung liegt auf *gut*), also nicht verzagen, alle LS-Hersteller außer Teufel fragen


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2009)

Von den Ultima gibt es bis jetzt noch keinen Test, also hoffen darf man noch.

Davon abgesehen darf natürlich KEF(gibt ja auch entsprechend günstigere Regallautsprecher) nicht vergessen werden .


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, KEF hab ich vergessen... Sry  Auch wenn sie mir pers. optisch ziemlich missfallen


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2009)

Mal zur Info: Die hohe Leistungsaufnahme vom Amp liegt darin begründet das der im Class-A-Layout gebaut wurde. Bei diesem ist der Ruhestrom der Mosfets erhöht. 
Ich hab den 500er Technics im Büro und *der* liefert 50/38W an 4/8Ohm und hat ne Leistungsaufnahme von knapp 220W. Nur mal so zur Orientierung. Schlecht ist der aber nicht. Zumindest kann man mit dem den Unterschied zwischen Teufelboxen und welchen von KEF/Klipsch heraushören. Die beiden letztgenannten Hersteller eignen sich übrigens gut für deinen Amp, weil sie Boxen mit sehr hohem Wirkungsgrad bauen sodass du auch mit dem Amp extrem Hohe Pegel fahren kannst. Bis 100% würde ich aber nicht aufdrehen (Clipping).


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal gerade das Datenblatt von dem Verstärker ergooglet:
TradeMe.co.nz - Technics SU-600 Class A Stereo Amp in mint conditi - New Zealand

40W an 8Ohm sollten für halbwegs effektive Boxen genug sein.
Allerdings liegt der Klirrfaktor mal eben beim 7 fachen von dem meines Pioneers. Ka ob das schon bedenkliche Werte sind. 

Der Phono-Verstärker ist übrigens nur für MM-Modelle(relativ geringe Verstärkung). Aber im Zweifelsfall wirst du den wohl eh nicht benutzen.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2009)

Um ma ganz hart zu sagen, der Technics ist nen kleiner billig Amp der eigentlich kaum was taugt. 
Er stammt aus ner Zeit wo Technics angefangen hat müll zu produzieren baujahr von dem teil liegt in den späten 80ern ( 1988 um genau zu sein ) Das ist quasi die billig serie der SU-V amps und absolut kein vergleich, zudem ist das KEIN Class A aufbau sondern ein Class A/B Hybride der lediglich von der SU-V serie die bezeichnung New Class A bekommen hat. Das merkt man auch an der mikrigen leistungsaufnahme. Zumal spuckt nen Amp ganz bestimmt keine 2*100 watt wenn die leistungsaufnahme bei 250watt liegt, so nen mega wirkungsgrad haben alte Amps auf keinen fall. Schon garkein Class A die zeichnen sich nämlich auch dadurch aus das die ne Enorme abwärme produzieren selbst im "leerlauf". 

Und nochwas Clipping fängt nicht erst bei 100% an, der Technics hier kann durchaus schon clipping bei 3/4 lautstärke erzeugen, was dann der Tod für die Speaker sein kann. Ich würde immer drauf achten das der Amp mehr power liefert als die boxen eigentlich verkraften, denn es ist sehr viel einfacher rauszuhören ob Boxen über ihrer belastungsgrenze angesteuert werden, als das clipping beim Amp rauszuhören. Somit killt man sich auch eher boxen dadurch das der verstärker unterdimensioniert ist. 

An den hier gezeigen Technics würd ich Boxen mit 50watt an 8 ohm anklemmen und gut is, natürlich nen hoher wirkungsgrad vorausgesezt. Zur Partybeschallung taugt dieser Amp aber meiner meinung nach nix. 

Zur info ich bin begeisterter Technics user, allerdings habsch nen richtigen Technics Class A in meiner Sammlung, nämlich einer der SU-V serie, da sieht man allein an der Optik schon das er vielfaches hochwertiger ist. Und die leistungsaufnahme von 480Watt bei 2*100Watt RMS Ausgangsleistung spricht für sich, abgesehen vom gewicht *g*
Nen Class A kommt auf nen maximalen wirkungsgrad der auch nur theoretisch ist von 50%  in der praxis aber deutlich drunter, eher bei 38-40% 


PS : Beim Class A gibts KEIN ruhestrom da werden die transen immer mit der vollen Operationspannung betrieben, egal ob laut oder leise, oder leerlauf. Wenn ne Transe ne niedrigere ruhestrom hat als die operationsspannung spricht man meistens von einem Class A/B hybriden. Daher heizen sich Class A ja auch tierisch auf, da die transen die ganze zeit full power strom bekommen, im gegensatz zum Class A/B. Viele echte Class A haben riesen kühler und meistens sogar ne Heatpipe ( z.b die alten WEGA´s )


PS : mit meinen Visaton Standboxen übertreff ich jeden 2.1 oder 5.1 subwoofer aus so nem brüllwürfel set. Die aussage ist schlichtweg falsch, grad mit Stereoboxen wenn es richtig gute sind, machst nen bass der phänomenal sein kann. Allerdings bei nem preis der ebenfalls phänomenal sein kann. 

Ich empfehle z.b einfach mal bei Visaton zu schaun, die haben für relativ wenig geld sehr sehr gute Bausätze.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal zur Info: Die hohe Leistungsaufnahme vom Amp liegt darin begründet das der im Class-A-Layout gebaut wurde. Bei diesem ist der Ruhestrom der Mosfets erhöht.
> Ich hab den 500er Technics im Büro und *der* liefert 50/38W an 4/8Ohm und hat ne Leistungsaufnahme von knapp 220W. Nur mal so zur Orientierung. Schlecht ist der aber nicht. Zumindest kann man mit dem den Unterschied zwischen Teufelboxen und welchen von KEF/Klipsch heraushören. Die beiden letztgenannten Hersteller eignen sich übrigens gut für deinen Amp, weil sie Boxen mit sehr hohem Wirkungsgrad bauen sodass du auch mit dem Amp extrem Hohe Pegel fahren kannst. Bis 100% würde ich aber nicht aufdrehen (Clipping).



Achso, dankeschön  Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2009)

Leider stimmts nur nicht so ganz  Zumindest das der SU-600 kein class A amp ist und da der ruhestrom nicht nur erhöht ist sondern erst garnicht runtergeregelt wird


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

@dfence:

Das du mit Standboxen solche Brüllwürfel Subs überbläst, ist kein Wunder...


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich überblass dir auch andere Subwoofer nicht nur jene von Teufel und co   Da must schon schweres geschüzt auffahren um das zu toppen *g* Aber naja Standboxen halt mit nem 30er woofer und nem volumen von 78liter mit nem perfekt abgestimmten BR Rohr, geht nix über ne gescheite Stereo konstellation und große speaker


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich überblass dir auch andere Subwoofer nicht nur jene von Teufel und co   Da must schon schweres geschüzt auffahren um das zu toppen *g* Aber naja Standboxen halt mit nem 30er woofer und nem volumen von 78liter mit nem perfekt abgestimmten BR Rohr, geht nix über ne gescheite Stereo konstellation und große speaker



Gott musst du dich lieben  Jaja dfence, DU bsit der Beste...


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2009)

Muss ich das jetz verstehen oder was, Naja scheinbar sind neulinge hier die bisl ahnung und erfahrung haben nich sonderlich beliebt hier oder wie ?

Auserdem wollt ich damit eher verdeutlichen das jede hochwertige Box besser ist als nen Woofer. 
Zumal die meiste Musik so abgeschmischt ist das man kein woofer brauch, stichwort Stereodreieck.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2009)

@dfence: Du hast nicht zufällig den Vorgänger von der hier ? 

Die Box wollte ich mir wahrscheinlich auch bauen.


Und natürlich sind neulinge immer Willkommen, *besonders* wenn sie Ahnung haben. Devil hat das Sicherlich ganz anders gemeint.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juli 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Zumal die meiste Musik so abgeschmischt ist das man kein woofer brauch, stichwort Stereodreieck.



Schon richtig,aber mit Woofer lässt sich das was allgemein als guter Sound (=fette Bässe) verstanden wird leichter realisieren.

Es ist ja auch alles eine Sache der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Der Technics-Verstärker im Zusammenspiel mit mit ein paar halbwegs vernünftigen Regalboxen  wie der nubox 311 oder den Klipsch wird wohl alles an die Wand spielen was in diversen Katalogen und Supermarktprospekten als Nonplusultra angeboten wird.
Nicht jeder ist mit soviel Feingeist gesegnet den Unterschied zwischen einer 100€ und eine 500€ Box rauszuhören.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2009)

Nene meine sind noch älter, is auch keine Atlas oder ähnlich. Ich müsst jetz wirklich lügen wenn ich das modell niederschreib, wie gesagt ich hab die vor 15 jahren gebaut, das war zu ner zeit als man bei Conrad tatsächlich noch Visaton Sets kaufen konnte. Hab aber auch noch leergehäuse von Visaton die vorneweg 35 jahre alt sind, leider sind die Chassis allesamt kaputt und das auch noch durch meine schuld, als 5 jähriger fand ich es irgendwie ganz toll die kalotten einzudrücken... Das sind auch ganz bekannte speaker von Visaton, mit nem 25 Bass der an die Wand spielt, nem 20er der nen seperaten klangkörper in der box hat und den SeidenKalotten von Visaton. Da bin ich mehr oder weniger dran das ich die wieder original bestücke. Irgendwo hab ich noch die original prospekte, werd ich mal raussuchen dann gibts infos zu dennen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2009)

@dfence:
Deine Boxen sind zwar schön und gut, aber hier vollkommen am Thema vorbei.
Unterhaltungen über selbige dürfen gerne im Diskusionsthread weitergeführt werden.


----------



## sechzger (29. Juli 2009)

okay.... infos ohne ende über nacht^^
ich glaub ihr habt mich nun so weit dass ich noch ne weile spare und was gescheites kaufe^^
mal schauen was da noch rauskommt^^

ich spiel aber nun immer mehr mit dem Gedanken die Boxen selber zu Bauen, also 2 Stück,
kann mir da jemand Empfehlungen machen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetz verstehen oder was, Naja scheinbar sind neulinge hier die bisl ahnung und erfahrung haben nich sonderlich beliebt hier oder wie ?
> 
> Auserdem wollt ich damit eher verdeutlichen das jede hochwertige Box besser ist als nen Woofer.
> Zumal die meiste Musik so abgeschmischt ist das man kein woofer brauch, stichwort Stereodreieck.



Es fällt ja auf, dass du Ahnung hast, weswegen du sicherlich schnell deinen Weg hier im Forum finden wirst. (Brauchst aber noch ein Profilbild )

Es geht nur darum, dass du deine Anlage als fast unschlagbar angepresen ahst, etwas mehr Zurückhaltung bitte.... Ich hab deine Anlgae ja nicht gehört, aber ich denk dass meine Klipsch da mithalten können, vielleicht nicht in Sachen Bass.... aber dafr in Dynamik.

Also nichts für Ungut


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2009)

@sechziger 

Selbstbau ist ne gute alternative wenn man es gut macht. Sehr gute tipps und Sets zum Selbstbau bekommst du z.b hier 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau
bzw hier direkt zu den Sets 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Das evt auch was für dich wenn du auf Party beschallung anlegst 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Und lass dich nicht täuschen von dem Frequenzgang, damit z.b sich nen 30hz Bass richtig entfalten kann brauchst du richtig große räume, 30hz hat schon ne wellenlänge von 11metern wenn du deine nachbarn also ärgern willst sind 30hz perfekt. Das ist z.b einer der gründe warum den bass bei tief abgestimmten anlagen in Autos auf distanz extrem gut wahrnimmst aber wenn du daneben stehst er nicht so brutal ist wie man vermuten würd wenn man das auf distanz hört. 

Das könnte man kompensieren durch Transmissionline speaker oder Hornlautsprechern, allerdings leiden die nachbarn trotzdem stark drunter bzw alles in der umgebung. Und der bau dieser speaker ist nen glücksspiel und kunstwerk wenn man nicht grad mathematisch top top fit ist. Zumal der kostenfaktor bei Horn oder TL Speakern relativ hoch ist vom aufwand zu schweigen. 


@Devil sorry so sollte es natürlich nicht rüberkommen, mir ist selbstverständlich bewust das meine Anlage nicht der überhammer ist ( vorallem optisch bei weiten nicht so ansprechend wie andere anlagen hier ) Ich wollt wie gesagt auch nicht damit sagen das meine boxen alles an die wand spielen, die aussage sollte eher in die richtung gehen das Standboxen besser klingen können als kleinere boxen gepaart mit nem Subwoofer. Ich geb auch zu selbst ich bin nicht zufrieden mit meinen Boxen die reichen bei weiten bei den hohen tönen nicht an andere Boxen ran. 

@olstyle sorry ich wollt nicht die diskussion auf nen anderes thema lenken, hab vieleicht bisl zu weit ausgeholt sollte mehr ne anregung sein evt Boxen selbst zu bauen wo wir ja wieder beim eigentlichen thema sind *g*


----------



## sechzger (29. Juli 2009)

okay, danke für den tip
ich hab mich etz mal mit meinem dad darüber gesprochen und der meint selbstbasteln^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> okay, danke für den tip
> ich hab mich etz mal mit meinem dad darüber gesprochen und der meint selbstbasteln^^



Selbstbasteln ist natürlich auch ne Idee, Ich pers. würde zwar die Klipsch vorziehen aber das ist ja am ende deine Entscheidung


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juli 2009)

Beim Boxenbau aber einige dinge beachten, also nicht einfach paar speaker in ne Box zimmern, wenn du selbstbau machst ohne boxen vorgabe, dann errechne das passende volumen für die Bässe und co. Das macht man anhand der TSP Daten der Speaker und einem kleinen tool namens WinISD 
LinearTeam 

Mit dem tool bekommst dann auch die theoretischen frequenzgänge, den kernschalldruck also Wirkungsgrad und co angezeigt.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Juli 2009)

Oder du besorgst dir mal eine Hobby Hifi

Da sind für jeden Geschmack Bauanleitungen drin und du kannst die Hefte einzeln nachbestellen..

Und hier kann man die Bausätze bestellen,
übrigens auch von vielen anderen Namhaften Entwicklern und Bausatzherstellern.

Da sollte sich auf jeden Fall was passendes finden.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juli 2009)

Hast du dir mal meine Links angeschaut @schnitzel  

Die Strassacker Page habsch bereits gepostet.


----------



## sechzger (30. Juli 2009)

okay...
danke für eure vielen Tips

ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die Boxen selber basteln (mit meinem Dad)
Ihr habt mir seeeehr geholfen


----------



## rebel4life (2. August 2009)

WinISD ist zwar ganz nett, aber das wird wohl nie fertig, ich find es total bescheiden, dass es die Alpha und die Beta gibt, welche einen unterschiedlichen Funktionsumfang hat, man dadurch ab und zu zwischen den beiden Programmen wechseln muss, denn eine Version berechnet sogar ab und zu ein anderes Volumen als die andere und der Frequenzgang ist selbst bei gleichen Werten anderst...


Ich hab meinen Subwoofer in der Kameradenschreinerei sägen lassen, hat mich keinen Cent gekostet, denn bei denen werden 2x2m Platten als "Reste" deklariert. Nur die Öffnungen für die beiden Tieftöner und das Bassreflexrohr musste ich selbst sägen, ging aber auch recht flott. Im Urlaub werde ich das Teil noch verleimen, denn obwohl ich es gut verschraubt hab, entweicht immer noch viel Luft durch die Kanten.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. August 2009)

ja gut WINISD hat paar macken, hätt da zwar noch was LSPCad aber des kost klein bisi geld. 

Übrigends, es reicht nie ! Nur zu verschrauben, erstens wirds nicht dicht wie schon bemerkt, und zweitens lockern sich die schrauben eh nach ner zeit. Beste möglichkeit die Boxen dicht und stabil zu bauen, Dübeln und Leimen und nix mit schrauben machen  Alles andere is eigentlich nicht so pralle. 
Das merk ich grad wieder an meinen Front Speakern, damals hatte ich die auch geschraubt und geleimt. Nur nach 15jahren und einigen Party einsätzen sind die schrauben gröstenteils locker ( und die kannste nicht mehr festdrehen ) zweitens is der Leim eingerissen und an manchen stellen drückts eben doch die Luft durch. Wenn ich dann mal die Boxen anschau die von pro´s gebaut wurden, alle gedübelt und geleimt und bei meinen 35 jahre alten selbstbau Visaton´s ist das Gehäuse bombenfest und immer noch dicht wie am ersten Tag. 

Wenn man übrigends nicht die möglichkeit hat zu ner schreinerei zu kommen oder selbst zu schneiden, in jedem guten Baumarkt kann man sich auch das Holz zurecht schneiden lassen. 
Ich empfehle Multiplex oder MDF Platten für den Boxenbau


----------



## rebel4life (2. August 2009)

Wenn Kit flexibel bleiben würde, könnte man den ja zusätzlich zum abdichten nutze, tut er aber leider nicht. Vollholz wäre mir lieber gewesen als Sperrholz, denn da kann man die Schrauben öfters rein und rausdrehen, ist aber letztendlich egal.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. August 2009)

Es gibt ne spezielle dichtmasse die man auch im Boxenbau einsezt, hat ne ähnliche konsistenz wie harz und trocknet nicht aus. Das zeug nuzt man eigentlich um die Chassis abzudichten, man kann aber durchaus damit auch längere kanten abdichten. Ist bei meinem Basshorn ebenfalls so die Rückwand ist geschraubt und mit der dichtmasse reingeklebt quasi, ist absolut dicht und man brauch schon sehr sehr viel kraftaufwand um die rückwand zu lösen.


----------



## rebel4life (2. August 2009)

Da das Wetter heute nicht so gut ist, werde ich meinen Subwoofer wohl nacher verleimen. Zum Glück haben wir noch >1m Schraubzwingen zu Hause, ansonsten wäre das flach gefallen. 

Bassreflexrohr muss ich mir dann auch ein größeres holen, hatte nur ein 6er da, bei Pollin gibts das benötigte 10,2er für sagenhaft 1-2€.

Das Kabel hab ich mit Pattex ins Gehäuse eingeklebt, hält gut und ist dicht (vor allem bleibt Pattex ein wenig flexibel und bricht nicht gleich).


----------



## Lubi7 (2. August 2009)

Regal LS würde ich die NuBert 381 nehmen http://nubert.de/downloads/test_nubox_381.pdf
der 22cm Tiefmitteltöner sollte auch anständigen Bass hinbekommen obwohl die NuBerts als neutral gelten.
oder Stand LS Magnat Quantum 507 Magnat Quantum 507 Standlautsprecher buche Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder Heco Victa 700 Heco Victa 700 3-Wege Bassreflex-Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich habe für 90€ gebrauchte 2x Magnat Monitor 880 gekauft....für den Preis einfach Top.


----------



## rebel4life (3. August 2009)

Wie heißt das Zeug, mit dem die Chassis abgedichtet werden?

Die erste Seite hab ich vorhin geleimt, jetzt lass ich es bis morgen trocknen, dann hält das auch.


----------

